# new lens or upgrade to a full-frame camera?



## plumeria (May 31, 2016)

I currently use a D90.  Bought it when it first came out so it's a little old.  I have a 18-200 f3.5-5.6, 50 f1.8, and a micro-nikkor 105 f2.8.  I was thinking about buying a 35mm lens so that I can use indoors to squeeze more into the frame and needing a faster lens than my 18-200.  But then being that my camera is older, I may want to upgrade to a better camera that can take quality photos in low light.  I was looking into purchasing a d750.  Someone also suggested that I may want to purchase a 24-70 2.8...which is a lot more expensive than a 35 1.8.  So does anyone have any opinions on what I should purchase first?...a better lens or a new camera?  I really can't spend more than $2000 right now.


----------



## PaulWog (May 31, 2016)

All things considered, I would get the D750, sell the 18-200, and then go from there.

Your 50mm will be wider on a full frame camera (it will be like a 35mm on your D90). I actually 'survived' with my 50mm, 85mm, and 150-600mm lenses for over a year, without owning anything wider. If you want 35mm right now, by getting the D750 your 50mm will be what you want it to be.

I wouldn't say the 24-70 f2.8 is necessary, but it's nice to have. I would rather have a 24-70 than three primes in a similar range. I think the best advice I can give is make one purchase at a time when you're on a budget.

Alternatively, you could get the D610, which is still a very good camera, save the $500-$700, and put that toward a lens purchase after getting the camera. When I got my D750, the difference was $400 Canadian between the D750 and D610. If the difference was any more than that, I might've considered the D610 instead.


----------



## goodguy (May 31, 2016)

You have 50mm and 105mm, so if you are a 28mm or even 35mm you got a nice cover.
You can get the D750 and when you ready get a 24-70mm 2.8


----------



## plumeria (Jun 1, 2016)

PaulWog said:


> All things considered, I would get the D750, sell the 18-200, and then go from there.
> 
> Your 50mm will be wider on a full frame camera (it will be like a 35mm on your D90). I actually 'survived' with my 50mm, 85mm, and 150-600mm lenses for over a year, without owning anything wider. If you want 35mm right now, by getting the D750 your 50mm will be what you want it to be.
> 
> ...



good points and great ideas!


----------



## jaomul (Jun 1, 2016)

I'd simply buy a fast dx standard, such as the sigma 17-50 f2.8 OS, they go for good prices. If I found my camera was lacking I'd hunt a good second hand or refurbished d7100 or d7200. Full frame is nice, but not everyone needs one


----------



## plumeria (Jun 1, 2016)

PaulWog said:


> All things considered, I would get the D750, sell the 18-200, and then go from there.
> 
> Your 50mm will be wider on a full frame camera (it will be like a 35mm on your D90). I actually 'survived' with my 50mm, 85mm, and 150-600mm lenses for over a year, without owning anything wider. If you want 35mm right now, by getting the D750 your 50mm will be what you want it to be.
> 
> ...



Thank you all for your input!  If I went ahead and sold my 18-200mm (or maybe even my d90)...does anyone have any advice on what websites I could sell it on?  All I know is ebay, craigslist, FB marketplace....any other places?


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 1, 2016)

you could try selling the lenses on this site too.  But most end up on eBay or even selling to a online store such as keh.com, adorama.com, bhphotovideo.com

I shoot FF myself.  I used to use a D70, then a D7000, D600 now a D750.  The jump to the flexibility of FF was well worth it for me for various situations, but everyone has their own opinion on it.


----------



## plumeria (Jun 1, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> you could try selling the lenses on this site too.  But most end up on eBay or even selling to a online store such as keh.com, adorama.com, bhphotovideo.com
> 
> I shoot FF myself.  I used to use a D70, then a D7000, D600 now a D750.  The jump to the flexibility of FF was well worth it for me for various situations, but everyone has their own opinion on it.



thank you for the sites...will check those out.  are you loving your d750?  i see that it has wifi capabilities...how does that work exactly?


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 2, 2016)

plumeria said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > you could try selling the lenses on this site too.  But most end up on eBay or even selling to a online store such as keh.com, adorama.com, bhphotovideo.com
> ...


Just got the d750.  It's okay right now, trying to get past a few issues which looks like the exposure is over exposed during a Continuous High burst.  Odd.  probably just some setting.  I've only used it 3 times, so a good breaking in period is needed.

Wifi - lets you connect it to a network, or directly to you iPhone/device.  Then you can selectively download images (though the images are NOT the full sized images, and are much smaller).  The images are "optimized" for social media such as 320k and not 15mb Fine Large files.


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 2, 2016)

I feel very confident with the D750 when it comes to exposure. I typically use the highlight weigthed one, though sometimes I of course prefer spot, as with any other camera. Which, yes, overblows part of the image, but thats the idea.

WiFi that doesnt download full quality isnt of interest to me, because automatic backup would be my prime concern for this. Though I would still be interested in remote control. From what I've seen, thats poor with the D750, too, though. So whatever.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 2, 2016)

The Wifi lets you take a picture with your device, but you cannot control aperture, shutter, iso, etc.

The Wifi's initial idea was probably to get the image to Social Media as quickly as possible.  And that it handles well for the speed as it's a small file.

I wasn't getting the over exposure on my D600 on CH, but on the D750 I am. So comparing apples to apples I need to figure it out.  After it happened twice I use exposure compensation dialed down a bit.  But still, I'm curious and I'm going to double check my d600 settings to the d750 and test again.


----------



## goodguy (Jun 2, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> now a D750.


Didn't know you got a D750, nice, congrats


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 2, 2016)

goodguy said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > now a D750.
> ...


It was an "oops" purchase.
==> Lens Mount - any way to fix ?


----------



## goodguy (Jun 2, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...


Ooops indeed, sorry to hear about the deceased D600 but glad you got the D750.
Once you get to familiarised yourself with the D750 I would love to hear how you like it and how it compares to the D600.
Is the AF better ?
How is the low light performance difference ?


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 2, 2016)

goodguy said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > goodguy said:
> ...


I've only used it once so far for a soccer funny pics shoot.
waiting to hear back from NikonUSA if they want me to send in the d600 for review.


----------



## plumeria (Jun 2, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> The Wifi lets you take a picture with your device, but you cannot control aperture, shutter, iso, etc.
> 
> The Wifi's initial idea was probably to get the image to Social Media as quickly as possible.  And that it handles well for the speed as it's a small file.
> 
> I wasn't getting the over exposure on my D600 on CH, but on the D750 I am. So comparing apples to apples I need to figure it out.  After it happened twice I use exposure compensation dialed down a bit.  But still, I'm curious and I'm going to double check my d600 settings to the d750 and test again.



Do you need to be on a wifi network to be able to transfer images from camera to phone?  Or can you be camping in the boonies for example?  Also, can you transfer over raw files?  does it automatically change it to jpg once transferred to phone?


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 2, 2016)

Your phone can connect directly to the camera.
So you can be in the middle of nowhere.

here's the negative aspect.
The app software will download a "efficiently sized" file size.
for example.  My iphone app images file sizes are about 350 KB ... that's KiloBytes for the camera Quality set at Fine Large which should produce a 15 Megabyte file size.

good for if you are printing right to social media and not someplace needing a HiResolution file.

on the plus side, the file transfer is fast (becz it's so small).

I have not checked to see if I can change this.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 2, 2016)

I was researching this download issue .. apparently
" To download the original size files you have to manually select the option as the default download size is smaller and more mobile-friendly."\
Nikon D750 Review - Field Test Part I

So I'm going to have to try that to test it later.


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 3, 2016)

goodguy said:


> Once you get to familiarised yourself with the D750 I would love to hear how you like it and how it compares to the D600.
> Is the AF better ?
> How is the low light performance difference ?


AF is MUCH better.

Low light performance, well subjectively another stop or so. Can go to ISO 12k with little issues, while before nothing above 6400 was really possible.


----------

